# Bangaii Cardinal trying to mate with our Coral Beauty?



## CowgirlFishKeeper (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm confused. Our lone bachelor Bangaii is trying to mate with our ever so oblivious Coral Beauty. Is this normal? Will they breed??

Additional Information: The bangaii was adopted off a friend and he has had them breed a few times, before his female passed away.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

it is more likely a territory issue and they are fighting over it then them actually breeding. to answer your question, no you cannot cross breed a cardinal and angel.


----------



## CowgirlFishKeeper (Jun 4, 2010)

What I mean is, the coral is a female and the bengaii is a male. He is vibrating and displaying for her, he isn't making any physical contact, and following her about like he did with his mate. He is protecting her from everything including the shrimps, like a good male bengaii does. Hence my confusion...


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

shakes and dances can be signs of territory warnings. as for shrimp, he wants to eat it as a snack. is it possible they've bonded together, yes. is it possible they will breed together, no.


----------



## CowgirlFishKeeper (Jun 4, 2010)

As long as they're not killing each other, it's fine by me.


----------

